# Rear Slide Undercovering Bubbling



## pfish (Jul 7, 2004)

I noticed the covering under my rear slide is bubbled. It seems to be a vinal covered piece of plywood which is glued on and the glue has failed, as I can push it up and it tries to stick. Has any one experenced this?And if you have what was done? It doesn't seem to be water damage. This camper is stored under a lean to and protected from the sun and rain/snow when not in use.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am interested in this as well. We experienced this for the first time this weekend. It is like a wave across the width of the bottom. I thought it might have been from pulling it out uneven? I will be interested to hear the experiences. We are coming up to our warranty ending. JR


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll have to check mine next time out. Not sure how the underside is fastened to the bed structure.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Just this week I noticed that has happened to mine at the front end. Has been OK since Sept 05 until now.

I too would welcome any ideas. My initial thought is to push the slide in so far an go in the campr and see if I can reattach the edges. I may have to use some small screws and live with a bubble aft of the front edge. At least it won't catch on the lower rubber seal.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would call mine a sag before a bubble. I do not know how they put it on but most of them sag with time that I have seen


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I have experienced "sag" also. It happens when the queen slide has
been out for a while in the heat of the summer. Once you push it in it
usually just sticks right back up there. I think the glue they use
just gets hot and "mushy" and it won't hold the sheet of vinyl 
up any more. (And the vinyl becomes less ridged with heat)
I wouldn't worry too much about it unless the edges are seperating (water may get in there)

When we leave our slide out at home for an extended period of time I place
a small sheet of plywood held up with a 2X4 under it. (Just to be safe)
If you have a sheet long enough you could slide it up across the rails under the bed
putting a small block on the rail to "wedge" it there to keep it from sagging??? 
Only if it bothers you.
Ooooo...thats a good idea, I may try that!

MaeJae


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ours sags, but it isnt the plastic. If you push on it it is solid? Havent been able to figure out what this is yet. Its like the wood is warped or there is something ran underneath (i.e. wiring or something) that makes it bent.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I haven't notice anything like that
I'll have to check our this weekend

Don


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Ours is brand new and it sags. I was actually wondering if that was the way it was suppose to be. I will have to watch it.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Ours is new and is a little wavy too.. I guess I need to bring it to the dealers attention.


----------



## cl32102 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am new to the forum-I have a 28KRS and if it is the same as yours or similiar regarding the rear bed-I found out from the factory that you should not use the rear bed unless it is pulled out with the supports attached.

When the bed is in (not pulled out)-the top is supported-but there is no support for the bottom and it will eventually pull away from the walls.

cliff

FYI- I just purchase a 28KRS. I called the factory and asked them if the queen slide in the rear could be used when it is pulled in. They said no-because the floor will eventually pull away from the walls since it is not supported when it is in.

Cliff


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

But some have made braces to support from the floor to the bottom of the bed which would take the weight off the rail on the ceiling

Don


----------



## mikej997 (May 31, 2006)

I have the same thing happening on my 2007 28RSDS. I noticed it a week after I initially brought it home. It has several large bubbles underneath. Most are hard but give when you push on them. When I took it back to the dealer with a list of items for warranty work it was on the list. They are going to replace it under warranty. I had them order the piece but will wait until the end of camping season to have them do the work. It does not seem to effect anything so far and I'm not worried about it for now.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

I have the same problem. Not only the glue let go. But the plastic actually cracked from the front to the back of the slide. The plastic has seem to expanded or the plywood shrunk. Not sure how to fix it.
I was thinking of removing the plastic and just putting plastic where the bottom wheels of the slide out ride.
Mine is past warranty.
Gary


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I had this same issue on my new 2009 23RS. The front half was loose and came out of the tracks on the side. Took it back to the dealer and this was the fix.
Took out the sofa and table to make room to work. With slide in removed the side tracks to lower plastic. Sprayed "a lot" of spray adhesive on the under side of the wood and reattached the plastic. That was in April, and so far it still holds. We take our maiden voyage next weekend so we'll see how it holds up.


----------

